# airconditioning problem



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;

It's really hot weather in here like 31-32 C degree in house. my bugdies are always free to fly in house but most of time they start to pant ( I think due to hot weather ) there is an air conditioner in their room but I'm not sure. I read about AC if it's not direct blow to birds it's ok. but when it's open the room temp is down in so short time (27 C degree) then I closed it off but then the room is going ~31 in short time. So I'm little bit concerned if I make them ill. warm - cold - warm - cold

I added to pic location of AC and their cage. Is it ok to use AC? is there any suggestions it would be great. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Isn't there a way you can put the air conditioner at a lower setting and have it run full time to cool the air somewhat and then keep it at a consistent temperature?

Otherwise, you'd be better off to have a fan on in the room to circulate the air rather than having the temperature fluctuate back a great deal in a short amount of time.

Make sure you have plenty of clean drinking water available for them. If you have bird baths for them, set those up as well. Make sure the dishes used are wide and shallow and don't put more than an inch of water in the dish.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello;

It was the lower level but in cold mode. I just found a fan mode it does not changes the room temp the user manuel says. ( the house is new so I just learn how to use it ) I'm tring now. if it is not changes the room temp I will use it all the time but is it ok to use full time in the room I mean there is always blowing thing in the room it is not hurmful for them right?

I change their drinking water every day and provide all the time in their cage they also love drink water on my glass on the table when they are flying round they stop by and drink from it  
they have their own bath but they never use it. they love to bath from tap. I think shower is more fun for them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As long as the air is not blowing on them, then allowing the fan to run will be fine.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok Thank you. 

last night I opened the AC with lowest level during the whole night, I cover left side of the cage with some fabric and controlled the room temp every 3 hours which is minimum 28.2C. I think I can do that for other nights.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent!! I'm glad to hear that worked out well for you.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello,

Update..

The AC does not work with us because even it's lowest level the room temp always going down and the humidity went under %20 which is unhealty for birds and also for me additionally they hated the cage cover which I never used until these days. So I did some research and found evaporative coolers (without ionizer) these kind of coolers works with just water and not powerfull as AC it controls the humidity as well. I just using it and the humidity level %57 and the room temp is 29.8 C stable. ( it works mid level ) it 's little bit noisy but at nights I will use night mode which is quieter and less blower. I will continue using it to look how it is going. 

I just want to add this maybe someone with the same problem, and it gives an idea.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad you've found a solution that seems to be working for you. Thanks for the update!*


----------

